# automatic to manual transmission



## adlam (Jul 5, 2006)

Does anyone know whether a 92 manual transmission can be bolted in place of a 92 automatic. Both are in 92 stanza xe .


----------



## bobby22_8 (Jul 24, 2006)

the trans are the same the flywheels need to be changed the drive line axles are the same so it will work you might need a different ECU if any problems email me at 
[email protected]


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

I would like to do this in my 91, what trannys should i keep an eye out for? any KA24E?


----------



## bobby22_8 (Jul 24, 2006)

any fwd KA24E trans will work just fine try to look for a 91-92 stanza GXE or SE some of the stanza GXE and SE trans came with a LSD in it if you need any help let me know and i will try to help you


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

LSD? limited slip diff?


----------



## StanzanaianNate (Aug 7, 2005)

*Why?*

...that would be a waste of time....unless you got an Sr20det motor wit that manual tranny....


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You will also need the left side axle if you go with the LSD (aka "viscous") trans. The spline shaft of the left side inner CV joint is stepped on the LSD.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

This is the list i made for my car when i did my swap in my 200SX SE-R-

-B14 transaxle 95-98 (98's dont have LSD)
-brake pedal
-clutch pedal and cable
-all shifter linkage
-Shifter holder (underside of car)
-all motor mount brackets and all hardware 
-M/T crossmember
-All motor mounts (passenger mount is the same)
-Automatic or manual ECU (auto WILL have CEL)
-Both driver and passenger side axles
-Flywheel/bolts
-Clutch kit

Remember these is a list for a b14 SE-R, but im sure its pretty close.


----------



## trade-skin (Nov 30, 2007)

i have a ? to add to this that in some way is the same to these ?'s I have a manual trans in my stanza now and i am going to swap out the motor with another with a lot less miles on it...... the motor i have to go back in the car is out of a stanza that had an automatic... so what has to be done in this case???? any help please?


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Shouldn't be an issue. The motors the same. When you put a different transmission in a car is when the fin starts. Auto cars have an additional computer to control the tranny, and the ECU has communications to that extra computer. If your just swapping the motor, there is nothing else to do.

Let me know how it works out!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Some Nissan engines used a spacer pressed into the rear of the crank to center the torque converter on AT equipped vehicles. If you have this spacer, it must be removed and make sure there's a pilot bushing in the end of the crank.


----------

